# Pregnant Guppy



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi!!

I just bought a female guppy as an addition to my 14 gallon tank. I think she may be pregnant. The more research I do, the more positive I am. However, I am not sure how far along she is. I read the dot before her tail has to be very black. It is, although I'm not sure how well you can see it in the video. Please, someone tell me how close she is to giving birth. Thanks. 

Peace~
Alissa

Link to Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHZ7A_Br2Zg


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

that black area is the gravid spot, and yes, she is certainly pregnant. i will guess no more than two weeks. when she is almost boxy-like shaped, you're days away. as long as she's in a tank with a male, the chances of her being pregnant is like 99%


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

How long until she gives birth, would you say? She wobbles when she swims and her gravid spot is very dark. Also the male is following her around and she seems annoyed by this as she is swimming away. But he does not appear to be attacking. Should I separate them? Or should I simply get a few more females? 

Peace~
Alissa


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

OK!!! Sooo.... SHE HAD THE FRY!!! I was watching the tank and I saw a little fry swimming around!! She had the baby! She's still got a few in her but at least ones out. I was so scared! My face turned bright red and hot and I was shaking trying to find him. Do you think his mother will eat him? Ok, I just found another one. I'm gonna search the tank.


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

If theres enought plants and hiding places you should be ok, If not get yourself a Small breeder tank ( A floating one should be ok for now) and put as many babies in there asap so the other fish dont get to them, Congrats on the babies ^^ I had some at the begining of last week and they are already getting some colour


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks! 

Yeah! I found 4! They're so cute! I was so lucky that I had a breeders net handy or else they'd be a gonner. My molly was trying to eat them through the net, so it must have been very important!


----------

